# ibook g4 demarre 1x sur 3 et ne marche plus



## xavierdu77 (14 Octobre 2011)

bonjour, aujourd'hui en regardant la télé je vais sur internet avec mon ibook g4 (sur mac os 10.4) pui je decide de le mettre en veille prolongé et le laisser sur la table puis quelqu heure plus tard je deide de le ré utiliser donc j'appui sur espace pour enlever la veille (lecteur cd qui fait le bruit habituel) et la: ecran noire  j'eseye de faire majuscule pour voir si la led s'allume et elle s'allume donc je desside d'appuyer rapidement sur power puis de faire entrer pour l'eteindre mais ça ne marche pas donc je force a quitter en restant appuyer sur power je le rallume et il fait ecran noir avec la ventillation qui souffle a fond donc je re redemarre et la il fait le bruit de lecteur cd + hdd et 2 segonde apres s'etein je le refait au moin 3 foi avec la méme chause demarre puis s'etein 2segonde apres jusqa la 4éme foi ou il demarre (pomme + chargement) je vois mon bureau et une fenaitre qui dit que ma date est réglé avant 2001 et la op re ecran noire :/ je decide donc de redemarer (encore et la méme chause il s'etein 2 segonde apres avoire appuyer et la 2 éme foi s'allume (encore pomme+chargement) et la j'ai le temp d'aller dans preferance system et internet pendant 5 minute un peut pres et re re et re ecran noire  je le (re re re) rallume et la a la barre de chargement de mac os x il me fait un trait bizare sur tout la longeur de l'ecran et une segonde apres re ecran noire je finit par perdre espoire je ny touche plus depus
si quelqu'un sait d'ou vie le probléme je lui serait tres reconaissant. merci d'avoire lu mon probléme.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h25 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h13 ----------

je vient de le re tester il a tenu 10 minute ( j'ai tester dashboard et word (avec le couvercle arriere demonter) et j'ai fermer word et j'a toucher a rien pendant 10 segonde et re ecran noire on dirait que ça vient dés que je ne touche a plus rien??? mais j'ai laisser l'ecran noire et en approchant l'orreil vers la carte mére j'entend un bruit tres aigu un peut comme les ultrason  sil vous plait ne me dites pas que c l'application Iautodestruction qui s'est activer avec sa micro sirenne lol non serieusement ya du travaille dans cette ordinateur et je ne sait pas comment je vais pouvoir vire sns je voulait macheter le ibook g3 palourde pour le fun bah sa seura plutot pour l'utilisation de tous les jours (ça crain un peur 300mhz 64 mo de ram et mac os 9   j'ai un imac g3 avec 512 mo de ram et youtub c pas des video c'est des image    merci encore pour vos future repoce si quelqu'un a une petite idé (ou pas ) faite la moi parvenire s'il vous plait!!! mercii.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h40 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h25 ----------

bon il a laire de bien tenire la mais j'ai remarquer un autre bruit qand j'approche l'oreil de la carte mére sa fai tes tout peiti brui electrique comme des toute petite eteincelle du genre criiiii crrrrrrr crrrr ... ... et sa fait un son different qand je bouge la souris (ça peut peut étre vous aider ) moi je my connai tres bien en ordi de bureau os et bidouillage mais dés que c ordi portable .... merci encore...


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2011)

Déjà tu peux essayer un reset de la Pram

ensuite

Démarrage en mode "sans échec"

Ca donne quoi ?


----------



## xavierdu77 (16 Octobre 2011)

bonjour, merci pour la réponce j'ai 2 question: comment faire un reset pram et comment demarer en sans echec sur mac os ??? merci je pense racheter une carte mére car j'ai des donnée et je veut me reservire de mon ibook g4 !!! pour information quand il demarre normalement generalement il fait "ecran noir" quand je le bouge mais il le fait te doute facon un moment ou un autre c'est une question de minute...


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2011)

Ce qui est en bleu donc : "Pram" et "sans echec" (puisque visiblement tu as la flemme de Googler) c'est des liens.
Il suffit de cliquer dessus pour voir les procédures&#8230;


----------



## xavierdu77 (16 Octobre 2011)

excuse moi jy ai pas penser merci beaucoup pour ces lien je vais esseyer


----------



## Invité (16 Octobre 2011)

Pas de soucis
Tiens nous au courant !


----------



## xavierdu77 (19 Octobre 2011)

bon je c pa comment le refaire marcher mais je sait que si jappuie fort a coté du pad (vers la gauche ) il boot sans problème et dés qu'il affiche le bureau je relache doucement et c'est bon jusqu'a qu'il fasse écran noire pendant que je l'utilise mais bon... c bon je suis presque sure que c'est la carte mère alors je vais la changer pour l'instant je viens de recevoire mon ibook palourde  j'adore son design j'ai mis mac os 10.2 dessus (j'ai que les cd de os 9 , 10.2, 10.4 et 10.5 alors quel os est mieux niveau performance et rapidité et le mieux pour surfer sur internet et trouver encore quelqe appli ???) parceque je sait pas trop quoi installer sur un g3 300 mhz avec 544mo de ram pour de meilleur performance :/ mais je vais recréer une nouvelle discution pour sa ... merci pour l'aide.


----------



## Invité (19 Octobre 2011)

Le mieux, c'est celui que tu n'as pas : Mac OsX.3 !


----------



## xavierdu77 (31 Octobre 2011)

ok merci pour la reponce je suis actuellement dessus et le disque dure d'origine etait de 3go  méme ma clé usb as une meilleur capacité donc j'ai recuperer le disque dure de mon ibook g4 avec 10.4 que j'ai gerder dessus et il est assez long mais je ne voit pas de grande differance de rapidité a par rapport a 10.2 que j'avait installer vant sur son disque dure d'origine ... mais le seul vrais probléme c'est l resolution pour les page wib il faut souvant deplacer la page en largeur et c'est agassant..; il n'existerait pas une solution pour reduire la taille des page ou reduire la grosseur je c'est pas trop j'ai chercher dans les pref. system mais rien trouver :/ c'est vraiment dommage que la resolution soit aussi grosse je ne pe pas voire par exemple l'info sur la batterie (que j'ai renover) ou le wifi ... si vous connaissez une solution je suis preneur
merci.
merci pour vos reponce


----------



## xavierdu77 (8 Décembre 2011)

bonjour. pour information mon probléme avec mon ibook g4 est résolu!!! grace a se site géniale http://ibook-g4-reparation.e-monsite.com/ j'ai pu comprendre quel etait le probléme et le réparer merci quand méme.


----------



## Invité (8 Décembre 2011)

Ben t'as fait quoi ?
Ca peut servir à d'autres


----------



## sined_marlouf (30 Décembre 2011)

Si j'ai bien compris son lien, il a dû refaire les soudures d'un composant sur la carte mère... même pas peur.

J'ai lu aussi sur ce même lien que mon problème (écran qui fige) est le signe que mon iBook est sur le point de rendre l'âme.

Dommage j'aime bien mon G4, son clavier clipsé, et son écran mat.

Maintenant je cherche le moyen de récupérer mes marque-pages dans Firefox, afin de les intégrer sur mon mini, mais je ne trouve pas... va falloir faire ça à la main, un par un, en espérant que l'iBook tienne le coup, parce que j'en ai un paquet.

Je vais aussi essayer le coup de la pram, ça ne devrait pas faire de mal.

Bonne journée.


----------



## alexanderjones (12 Janvier 2012)

Pour tes signets si tu es encore dessus, fais une sauvegarde du tout sur delicious, et tu re importe après. Un peu casse pied à reclasser après mais chouette quand même, en fait ça permet même de faire un peu de ménage...

Bon courage


----------



## Kallune (13 Janvier 2012)

Tout récupérer un par un ? 

[ta maison]>bibliothèque>application support>firefox>profiles
Là sont tes signets  le mieux est de récupérer tout le profil (sauf si tu as des pb avec firefox)

Sinon, va sur le site de FF : dans l'aide, il y a les trucs de base...

Mais le truc que je ferais en premier, c'est une sauvegarde globale.


----------

